# afraid to go out



## teevee (Sep 9, 2003)

so has anyone else gotten to the point where they don't even want to go out anymore? i've gotten to where i hate going anywhere because i know my stomach is gonna flare up and i'm going to have to find a restroom! i was just diagnosed with IBS TODAY...but have suffered with it for 10 years! i always just thought i was a freak and making myself have these problems because of anxiety. i'm actually relieved it's not just "in my head"!


----------



## mlabe (Sep 4, 2003)

Teevee Hang in there!!!I was just recently diagnosed with ibs -d and I thought it was gonna go away but it just got worse. In the last 2 years I've become more isolated.... afraid to go out or be away from home too long. (I just found this great website last week and it's really awesome to talk to people going through this).Have they recommended any meds for your anxiety? I know that since taking Celexa I am able to deal with this a little bit better however, I'm seeing a counsellor this afternoon for the first time ever. I'm a bit nervous but I think I have to try to manage it as it is now taking over my life.The people here are great! It's really comforting to know that you are not the only one suffering and that it's not in your head!There is light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## dkik (Sep 3, 2003)

TeeVee - do not give up on yourself! It may take a while, but start trying meds to help manage your D even for a few hours. Immodium has been my miracle drug of choice at the moment. The mornings are still bad, but by noon, I'mm pretty much ready to go. Keep looking here on this sight. There is plenty of help available and lots of ideas to kick around. I've had it for 25 years! Was finally diagnosed last year! Knowing what it is and how to manage it helps a lot. It is NOT in your head - it is in your gut! Good luck!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi teevee,I'm sorry you are having such a difficult time of it, but at least you now know you don't have a life threating disease. But what I'm wondering is what so many people feel that discussing anxiety and stress is another way of saying "it's all in your head." I think all of us can rememeber a time before IBS when we got so scared or anxious that we thought we would s**t our pants. We'll that was the brain reacting to stress by releasing certain chemicals to various parts of our body--the gut being one that reacts in an obvious way. For me, chronic stress lead to a string of physical problems that were caused by the stress--headaches, ringing in the ears, stomach upsets and then the big D. As soon as one went away, a new one took its place. It seems like my mind was looking for a way to deal with the stress--or maybe just get my attention. After six months of daily D I tried an anti-anxiety drug which stopped it within 48 hours. Now I also take Effexor and I feel sooooo much better. The mind is really powerful and I think we need to recognize that it rules the body, not the other way around. Take care and best of luck.


----------



## teevee (Sep 9, 2003)

thanks to you all for the words of encouragement. i've dealt with this on and off for 10 years and thought that it was just nerves or something....then i realized MOST of the times it happens it's not in any sort of stresed environment (like going to get cofee with my husband on the weekends...there's no reason for it! (and yes i drink decaf!







) anyways, it IS nice to know it's not "all in my head". i've been having bouts of nausea lately. is that common? i have almost completely lost my appetite and i don't know if it's because of the nausea....or the fear of nausea! i just know i feel crappy! (no pun intended - heh heh heh)anyways...thanks again for the kind words! it IS nice to know i'm not the only person going through this!


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Not to belabor the point, but stress/anxiety and the big D don't have to happen one right after the other. In fact, many people have their worst stress on vacation because they are so worried they won't have a good time. When I had panic attacks many years ago there was nothing I would have called "stressful" in my life, but there obviously was since anti-anxiety drugs stopped the attacks. I truly can't understand why so many people who have had IBS-D for a long period of time are totally unwilling to even consider anti-anxiety medications. I am so sorry I put up with the D for six months without ever considering the anxiety connection. I am so thankful my doctors and I figured it out or I'd still be spending every morning in the bathroom. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Try venturing out a little at a time. Go for walks...short drives to the store..stuff like that. Most of the mental activity that serves as the stimulus for IBS is subconcious...that is, not something we are aware of, or at least not completely. (This is a theory that I happen to believe in). The process of reprograming yourself is somewhat long and arduous. But it starts with small victories..some failures along the way, but overall...larger and larger victories until you have it under control. The successes will affirm themselves and lead to more success.







I found that low dose Buspar helped to lessen the physical effects of anxiety and that goes a long way toward reprogramming yourself for optimum health. Also basic anxiety reducing regimines and positive verbal self affirmations are a good thing to practice. Many have been helped with hypno suggestion...but the idea is to get the bad program out and the good program in..


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

4williec,I definitely agree that if you are going to take meds, you also need to find ways to learn to deal with stress naturally. Yoga works for me because it forces you to slow down and stay focused. I'm also working on what they call "mindfulness" which suggests that you not multi-task but do one thing at a time--a tough thing for most of us to do. It also suggests slowing down period. Walking slower, not getting hyper waiting in line or traffic. I even realized that when brushing my teeth with an electric toothbrush I was still vigourously brushing along with it--now I calmly let the brush to its job. For traffic jams, I listen to books on tape so getting stuck just means I get to "read" more. I know the meds I'm taking are helping me to make these changes because I'm not so wired, but I hope in the long run I'll be able to keep myself calm....we shall see. Take care and good luck to all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Sounds like an excellent approach..


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

teevee,I can appreciate your situation. I am primarily, IBS D and I was feeling much the same way you are, at one time.You've received excellent advice and suggestions.One thing that has helped me is to be prepared in the event of an "accident", which I have never had by the way.I carry a change of clothes, washcloth, and plastic bag. Just having these things available, helps to ease the fear and stress of having an attack while being out.The other thing I have done is, I have placed a hefty bag on the van seat, and I sit on that. This way, if I was to get an attack right in my van, and I couldn't get to a restroom, I wouldn't soil the seat. It may sound a little strange, but it has worked. As I've said, I have NEVER had to use any of these things. I no longer sit on the bag, but I do keep in handy just for reassurance.I also keep altoid peppermints handy, and I pop them when I am having some cramping. Eventually, they ease the cramping and it goes away.As Willie suggested, do a little at a time. Take baby steps , until you can feel comfortable about going any distance.Also think about it this way, if you did end up going in your vehicle, it wouldn't be nice, but it wouldn't be the worst thing, since you would be prepared. You have to do whatever it takes to ease your mind, as worrying only seems to make things much worse.Feel better soon.((((HUGS))))Jeanne


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I've felt what you feel.I was diagnosed with IBS when I was about 19-20,and I've always had it.Ibs-d,all through school,I just assumed it's just the way I was...I didn't give it much thought until one day I just couldn't take the pain anymore.I felt that feeling of not wanting to go out before,a lot actually..but it does get better,it's important not to put to much focus on it,but you'll learn that later,I sugest that you go a Cognative therapist,they can be very helpful.I used to get really bad panic attacks,as well with my ibs,it does get better.I wish you all the luck ,and a speedy recovery,even though,I am very impatient know it can take time.*hugs*SG


----------



## BBDM (Oct 17, 2003)

TeeVee, I certainly know how you feel about the fear of going anywhere. I'll make so many trips to the bathroom and get all anxious even just going to the grocery store, I try to talk myself out of going. But usually once I'm out, my mind is on where I am and I'm okay. I missed several of my kids events at school over the past few years because of the fear of having an episode. I also am afraid to go out to work full-time again. I'm seriously looking into getting a home based business. I too, like many others take an anti-anxiety drug. I'm not sure how well it is doing for my IBS, but I know it doesn't work that well for anxiety sometimes. I'm definetely looking into alternative solutions such as yoga. Sometimes clearing your mind and having it only focused on one thing helps. Oddly enough, spending time with my fiance seems to do that for me, it's amazing how since I am focused only on him, he is very supportive and understanding, and he does nothing to stress me out, that I'm able to relax and my symptoms relax as well.I wish you luck and hope that somewhere you will find a piece of what someone has said to you and have it work for you.Sharon


----------

